# My Kindle screensavers



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Below are a couple of screensavers I created for the K1 last year. I hope to make more soon, as well as some for the DX too.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice Greg! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I've got DX sized versions now, if anyone wants them? I'll probably do more of these over time.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

These look great!


----------

